# windows getting tinted!



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm getting my windows tinted right now...can't wait to see the results. 5% in the rear window, 10% in the back seat windows, and 20% in the fronts...I'll post pics when I get them!!


----------



## saturnk1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Yeah i definitely wanna see those pics. Im was gonna do the same thing this weekend before the holiday, but if i remember right you cant roll the windows down for like 3-4 days after the install


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

HMM, forgot my digital camera at work so I won't have pics until thursday (on vacation) But I can tell you they came out awesome. Looks like a totally different car...the red wasn't really my kind of color (kinda stereotypical sportscarish) but the limo tint in the 3 rear windows and 20% in the front makes the thing look sinister.


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

*Tinting done!!!*

I've got some links below showing my new tint job on the GTO. Came out fabulous, except I can now only get an inspection sticker at gas stations where I know the owner...because these badboys are definately illegal!! Let me know how you like 'em:

http://bostonworm.tripod.com/matts_pics/index.album?i=8&s=1

http://bostonworm.tripod.com/matts_pics/index.album?i=10&s=1

http://bostonworm.tripod.com/matts_pics/index.album?i=9&s=1


----------



## saturnk1 (Jun 2, 2006)

So ur fronts are only 20%? You got me sold, i will probably do mine this weekend!!!! Leather gets pretty damn hot in the 100+ temps


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes, I believe I have 5% in the rear window, 10% in the 2 rear side windows, and 20% in the front passenger/driver windows. It keeps the car alot cooler, especially when you leave it sitting in a parking lot for a 1/2 hour or so...you can tell the difference.


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

looks good... but are they legal?


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

No, but then you gotta ask yourself; "would they look good if they were legal?"...and I think the answer would be, NO! 35% window tint looks like crap. May as well have clear windows IMO, 35% looks like a dirty window


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

O BTW, in mass. the legal tint limit is more for inspection hassles really. The reason it's illegal is cuz cops argue they can't see in the windows when approaching the car if they have to stop you, you could be pointing a gun at their face and they wouldn't know it. BUT, all you need to do then is always roll the windows down when you get pulled over, which is what I do (plus I have special cop-friendly stickers hehee) It is a hassle to get an inspection sticker though once they're done, that's why I go to gas stations where I know the dude.


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Look good! I did 5% on the back and sides and 12% on the front door glass. 100 degree Texas summers suck and I only drive her on weekends anyway...

Chris


----------

